# Changing the bulbs on safari roof lights for x trail t spec



## suzyg (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone know how to gain access to the safari roof lights on a 2005 t spec?. One light has a slight crack in which is causing condensation, i would like to dry it out and hopfully reseal it. Any help will be appreciated or any website links would be great Sue.:newbie:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Here you go:


----------



## suzyg (May 16, 2011)

*RE: Changing Safari Light Bulbs*

Hi Jalal, Cheers for all your help i can print off the diagram and get my husband to do the job.
It,s our 1st x trail and we,re keen to keep it nice condition, it,s a silver 55 plate. Many thanks again Sue.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You're welcome Sue.


----------

